# MSI DrMOS, Yay or Nay?



## Kantastic (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey guys, I can't seem to find much information in regards to MSI's DrMOS technology. Does anybody have any opinions? Are the driver controlled MOSFETS so effective that you can accomplish the same with less MOSFETS than other competing boards?


----------



## theonedub (Oct 4, 2010)

There was an article I was reading on different MOSFETs, I cant find it anywhere, but it did say that DrMOS tech was legit.


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 4, 2010)

theonedub said:


> There was an article I was reading on different MOSFETs, I cant find it anywhere, but it did say that DrMOS tech was legit.



I read some pro overclocker over at XS stating that 4 phases is 4 phases and that he could make them pop in an instant but it wasn't his board so he couldn't. I know what review you read though, I read it shortly before making this thread. The contradicting info prompted me to create this thread.

http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/1587/asus_epu_6_vs_msi_drmos_vs_gigabyte_des_advanced/index9.html

I'm contemplating between an MSI 890FXA-GD70 or a Gigabyte GA-890FXA-UD5. I'm not partial to either brand, but I can get the GD70 for over about $30 less than the UD5.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 4, 2010)

Dr Mos tech is NOT MSI's thing..they simply are the only ones with it's implemenation.


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 4, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Dr Mos tech is NOT MSI's thing..they simply are the only ones with it's implemenation.



That's somewhat irrelevant, but thanks for the info.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 4, 2010)

Well, the point is, the actual tech is better, as it allows for a more stable power supply as the tech provides less "charge time". IT also intergrates more than one part of other designs. No big deal. technically, it's not any different, except that it's many parts combined into a single package.


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 5, 2010)

Since MSI 890GX boards are burning up with Phenom X6 cpus overclocking past 3600 I'd say nay.

Especially since it is the mosfets that go. I know you can put a fan on it etc, etc but no boards from Gigabyte or Asus (maybe others) are having this problem. On that comment I have a Gigabyte 890GX board and while it doesn't work it does have a lot more weight to it......which feels concentrated toward the cpu mosfet area.


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 5, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Since MSI 890GX boards are burning up with Phenom X6 cpus overclocking past 3600 I'd say nay.
> 
> Especially since it is the mosfets that go. I know you can put a fan on it etc, etc but no boards from Gigabyte or Asus (maybe others) are having this problem. On that comment I have a Gigabyte 890GX board and *while it doesn't work* it does have a lot more weight to it......which feels concentrated toward the cpu mosfet area.


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 5, 2010)

XS thread
[H] thread (is general but most MSI)


----------

